#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Ссылки по вегетариантству

## Gaza

Мне кажется есть смысл создать отдельную ветку для интересных ссылок по теме вегетарианства.

И вот для начала.  http://ariom.ru/forum/p723152.html

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Vegan starter guide:

http://veganstarterrussian.blogspot.com/

----------


## Sadhak

http://www.membrana.ru/lenta/?9313

----------


## Aion

Ученые вырастили в лаборатории искусственное мясо

----------

Сергей А (01.12.2009)

----------

